# Help with Biocube lights that won't stay on



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I just bought a used Biocube 29 and one of the compact fluorescent lights will briefly flicker when I turn it on, then go out completely. I haven't been able to get it to stay on for more than a second or two. I know it's not the bulb that is the issue because it works fine in the other fixture.

I think this means that I need to replace the ballast (opinions?). Does anyone know where I might find a replacement ballast? 

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ballyst*

most likely its the ballyst but u will need to take the cover off and chk for loose connections first .. u will have a hell of a time trying to find the ballyst to fit that hood ..at least I did ..if u can determine its the ballyst see if u can get a number off the ballyst and do a google search u may luck out and find it on ebay or amazon... otherwise u can get a ballyst from a local electrical store but it will be a standard ballyst most likely and not compact , that is what I ended up doing .
good luck 
cheers


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

tom g said:


> most likely its the ballyst but u will need to take the cover off and chk for loose connections first .. u will have a hell of a time trying to find the ballyst to fit that hood ..at least I did ..if u can determine its the ballyst see if u can get a number off the ballyst and do a google search u may luck out and find it on ebay or amazon... otherwise u can get a ballyst from a local electrical store but it will be a standard ballyst most likely and not compact , that is what I ended up doing .
> good luck
> cheers


Thanks for the advice! I actually called Coralife and they agreed to send me a replacement ballast. Hopefully this will solve the problem.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*balyst*

that's awesome


----------

